# Hand sanitizer lube



## BeltedYapper (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi, I was foddling with my rubik's cube and was wondering if hand sanitizer would be a great lubricant for speed cubing. Yes, this is wierd, and let me know. :confused:


----------



## asportking (Jun 18, 2011)

Just tried it. It doesn't really help much, it just slows down the cube a tiny bit. It doesn't make the cube HORRIBLE, just not any better than it already was. Although now I image my cube is quite sanitized and possibly a little bit flammable.


----------



## satellitedanny (Jun 18, 2011)

no, if you put hand sanitizer on your hands right now and rub it around, you will notice that it evaporates and it leaves a somewhat tacky residue which is bad.


----------



## Owen (Jun 18, 2011)

BeltedYapper said:


> foddling


 
What is this.


----------



## Specs112 (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Bapao (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Godmil (Jun 20, 2011)

This thread is getting better.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 20, 2011)

Okay, one more then...


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 20, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Okay, one more then...



This is by far the best set or pictures I've seen


----------



## Specs112 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 20, 2011)

Why the bad response? I've thought about it myself, mainly because Piti Pichedpan uses hair coat for his cubes and it looks like hand sanitizer 

I'm thinking certain body lotions might be good too..but too lazy/can't be bothered to try


----------



## Specs112 (Jun 20, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Why the bad response? I've thought about it myself, mainly because Piti Pichedpan uses hair coat for his cubes and it looks like hand sanitizer
> 
> I'm thinking certain body lotions might be good too..but too lazy/can't be bothered to try


 
ಠ_ಠ Seriously? Your cube does not need its skin moisturized.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 20, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> ಠ_ಠ Seriously? Your cube does not need its skin moisturized.


piti has the best 3x3 and 4x4 in the world stfu


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 21, 2011)

Image macro is coming back *insane smile*


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 21, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Okay, one more then...


 
Lol


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 21, 2011)

This. Thread. Is. Win.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 21, 2011)

I prefer Ketchup over Hand Sanitizer Personally.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jun 21, 2011)

instead of sanitizer, you can try tobasco sauce. Try it, it's a big deal


----------



## Cool Frog (Jun 21, 2011)

This girl in my class had really greasy hands. It made my cube awesome.
I told he to try and take out the pieces and assemble it. completely lubed cube for free.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 21, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> This girl in my class had really greasy hands. It made my cube awesome.
> I told he to try and take out the pieces and assemble it. completely lubed cube for free.


 
0.0
Eww


----------



## Specs112 (Jun 21, 2011)

Fire Cuber said:


> instead of sanitizer, you can try tobasco sauce. Try it, it's a big deal


 
My cube is now DELICIOUS!
Random thought... Is there any rule against licking a cube during BLD? I could have all the stickers coated with something that has a taste that would remind me of the color...


----------



## Bapao (Jun 21, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> *I prefer Ketchup *over Hand Sanitizer Personally.


 
For cleaning your hands or for lubing your cube? 



> Is there any rule against licking a cube during BLD? I could have all the stickers coated with something that has a taste that would remind me of the color...



Awesome! Imagine you _could_ do that AND break a WR whilst doing so


----------



## Vinny (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Hershey (Jun 21, 2011)

Vinny said:


>


 
WIN.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 21, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> For cleaning your hands or for lubing your cube?


Lubing my cube of course


----------



## Bapao (Jun 21, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Lubing my cube of course


 
Oh...that's a shame. I thought we had something in common there


----------



## Specs112 (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Bapao (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## chrissyD (Jun 21, 2011)

i use sea men to lube my cube ... they do a pretty good job actually


----------



## aaronb (Jun 22, 2011)

Actually, instead of lubing my cube, I lube my hands! You should try it!


----------



## Mephisto (Jun 23, 2011)

In soviet russia, cube lubes you!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 23, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


>


 
I think he is left speechless


----------



## Godmil (Jun 23, 2011)

rahulkadukar said:


> I think he is left speechless



I think his image link is broken


----------



## Bapao (Jun 23, 2011)

Godmil said:


> I think his image link is broken


 
Looks like it...oh well, wasn't that funny anyway. My iPhone shows the pic though, even when I refresh the page...weird.


----------

